

Background Jobs with DJ on Heroku - sarosh
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/7/15/background_jobs_with_dj_on_heroku/

======
qrush
This is a really old post, see this update:
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/12/3/dj_has_evolved_int...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/12/3/dj_has_evolved_into_workers/)

~~~
sarosh
Yes - I actually was trying to work through the stuff above and it didn't
quite 'click'. I'm also looking at 'other' frameworks that achieve the same
thing...

Thanks for the update tho!

------
sunkencity
heroku's awesome but the lack of minute or five minute cron is dealbreaker for
me, thus i need my own servers to be able to schedule mailings

~~~
jamesheroku
For sub-hour scheduled or recurring tasks, most users prefer a scheduled
background task with DJ, rather than old-school cron. There are a bunch of
ways to do this, for example:

    
    
       Delayed::Job.enqueue(work, 0, Time.now + 5.minutes)
    

Docs: <http://docs.heroku.com/delayed-job>

~~~
sunkencity
Great! I posted that hoping that there would be a solution. I've looked around
delauyed job trying to find some scheduling funciton but I didn't look close
enough it seems. Thanx!

------
pibefision
Great news!. I've started to use Heroku for hosting, and i'm very impressed.

I really would like to have a plan between $15 and $200 too.

